# What's in my reel?



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I have noticed for the last few months, that my saltist reel, has been reluctant to turn/spin whatever. I have been able to dunk a little oil, into the bearings at the handle shaft, and it would sort of work.

Today, I decided to bite the bullet, and take it apart :shock: :shock: , and was shocked to see what was inside. Looks like Moffat Beach in miniature with the makings of corrosion seeming imminent.

I had a horror of a time stripping it down, but worked out the problems, not much hammering sort of thing, and gave it a bath in 2stroke fuel, gobbed it up with grease, and oiled the bearings. It seems to be ok now.

Fingers crossed, cheers all andybear


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Poor bugger andy
classic case of salt water ingress.....youve done exactly as I would....damage may already have been done to main spidle....the cogs in practicality can be green but if the spindle is slightly corroded then thats almost fatal

I changed to cheap sub $100 reels two years ago...no probs withvthe shimano gear.....when it fails ill just throw it and go again...ive noticed no probs with heavy fish with the drag setup....alghough they wernt tuna....

Andy if the reels binds up a little after your re greasing...then throw it mate....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Stealthfisha said:


> I changed to cheap sub $100 reels two years ago...no probs withvthe shimano gear.....when it fails ill just throw it and go again...ive noticed no probs with heavy fish with the drag setup....alghough they wernt tuna....


Carnster ought to be sponsored by KMart and Jarvis Walker for what he does


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

In this case, Saltist is an ironic name.

I gave up trying to fix my Pflueger Arbor when it displayed similar symptoms after a dunking. Issues kept developing. Rust in the clutch mechanism made it unreliable. It's sitting in the garage waiting to work out what to do with it. My local tackle shop didn't want to touch it. I may try fitting a new clutch mechanism. Anyone want to buy a Pflueger Arbor? Only used a few months. Works. Well? :twisted:


----------



## nickdec (Aug 13, 2010)

Steve, have you asked Pflueger to have a look at it, I sent a trinity that was really in bad shape to them, came back like a new one,
Nick


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Daiwa... ;-)

You need to look after your gear more mate, I service all my reels religiously and rarely dunk them.

When moving around on a kayak they get a plastic bag cover and this keeps most salt off them...

Salt and very close second sand are the biggest killers of reels!!


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

I've got a couple of seized up siennas on the work bench waiting for a decision whether to strip or bin.

Last one I stripped went on to let me down again, and I'm no expert on reel servicing. Maybe I did a lousy job, or maybe flogging a dead horse.. Meanwhile they sit there on the "round to it list'..While I go fishing


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

nickdec said:


> Steve, have you asked Pflueger to have a look at it, I sent a trinity that was really in bad shape to them, came back like a new one,
> Nick


Nick, I missed spotting your reply earlier. I had a chat to the guys at the local tackle shop. Like me, they thought it was probably a write-off. Next time I'm in the big smoke, I may follow up. If its fixable at a reasonable price and I think I can get the cost of repairs back selling 2nd had I'll do it (I would never use one again near salt). Otherwise, there's two good spools and some spare parts for someone with the same reel.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I like to service my reels before I use them, its a little bit daunting on new reels especially overheads but spin reels are easy enough.

I generally pull them down & grease the inside plates with light grease on a toothbrush, go over the gears and pinion with grease as well as most of it is displaced almost instantly from factory (shimano grease is like vasolene), grease the joins between side plates, grease the section in between handle and handle bearings (also the cap on the other side).

On my overhead reels or nicer quality gear I am stupid enough to use I normally remove the shields from the bearings and pack them full of grease, the best ive seen is about 60 percent full of grease the worst I have seen is about 20 percent (enough grease for 2 of 6 bearings). I also clean the drag washers as well, I use inox mx6 grease its fully synthetic and not super tacky for the bearings and drag washers, I use lucas red and tacky grease for the gears and side plates / seams.

You don't want to pack the thing full of grease it slows the reel down heaps, if you pull it down once and then you accidentally dunk it you know how to pull it apart ASAP and you can inspect, if you put way too much grease in the gears you may also mess with the tight tolerances the reels have from factory.

Most reels or similar reels have guides available on alan tani, get some good quality screwdrivers and hook tools and have a bit of space to spread the parts out in order or removal.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> I changed to cheap sub $100 reels two years ago...no probs withvthe shimano gear.....when it fails ill just throw it and go again...ive noticed no probs with heavy fish with the drag setup....alghough they wernt tuna....
> .


Agree I buy cheap Shimano reels, fishing so close to the water it is inevitible that are going to get splashed with water. I also give them a good was after every trip. Can't fault them, but also don't use them for massive fish.


----------

